# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Ideja e Muhamedit për parajsën !

## krishterprizren

Gjatë gjithë Kuranit është mjaft e qartë se ata që nuk ndjekin rrugën e Allahut do të përfundojnë në ferr dhe ata që ndjekin rrugën e Allahut edhe mund të përfundojnë në parajsë. Themi edhe mund, sepse Kurani nuk ka një rrugë të përcaktuar shpëtimi, por një çorbë porosish dhe urdhërimesh. Askush nuk mund ta dijë me siguri sipas Kuranit nëse do të shkojë në parajsë, megjithatë për ata që do të shkojnë shpërblimet janë jo të pakta.

Është interesante të shikosh çfarë predikojnë fe të ndryshme në lidhje me parajsën. Bibla jep një përshkrim të hollësishëm të parajsës. Sipas Biblës Zoti i tregoi shumë prej profetëve detaje të parajses, dhe disa prej tyre patën vegime në lidhje me parajsën dhe shkruan ato që panë atje, në mënyrë që besimtarët të dinë se si do ta kalojnë përjetësinë. 

Sipas Kuranit, Muhamedi pati një nga këto udhëtime dhe u mor lart në parajsë, megjithëse disa besimtarë muslimanë nuk e besojnë këtë në kuptimin e mirëfilltë, duke thënë se ishte thjesht një vegim. Megjithatë, rëndësi ka që Muhamedi dinte disa gjëra për parajsën dhe shkroi për të.

Sipas Biblës shpëtimi nuk është meritë e jona, por një dhuratë e Perëndisë (Efesianëve 2:8,9), por sipas Kuranit, veprat tona kontribuojnë për parajsën, prandaj nëse një njeri po mundohet shumë për të shkuar atje, atëherë do ishte mirë që ta dinte se çfarë do të kishte në parajsë.

Pa humbur kohë, më poshtë po japim një përmbledhje të idesë së Muhamedit për parajsën. Më pas do të japim citimet nga Kurani që shpegojnë çdo gjë që kemi konkluduar, prandaj inkurajojmë të gjithë lexuesit që të kontrollojnë vërtetësinë e pasazheve të cituara me referencat direkt nga Kurani.

Sipas Muhamedit, askush se di me siguri nëse do të shkojë në parajsë, por nëse je një nga fatlumët që do të shkosh atje, do përjetosh këto gjëra:

1. Parajsa është e mbushur me virgjëresha që nuk humbasin kurrë virgjërinë apo rininë e tyre dhe janë në dispozicion të gjithë besimtarëve.
2. Parajsa është e mbushur me lumenj me ujë, mjalti të kulluar, qumësht të paprishur, lloj-lloj verërash, dhe pemë të ndryshme.
3. Burrat kalojnë kohën duke u shtrirë në kolltukë të rehatshëm, ndërkohë që virgjëreshat symëdha u servirin fruta, mish, dhe kuptohet MJALTË (nga ai i miri fare, ama)!

Kjo është ideja e Muhamedit për parajsën!

Tani, duhet theksuar se mjaft muslimanë shpesh herë akuzojnë perëndimin për shoqeritë e shthurura dhe imoralitetin, gjë që është mjaft e vërtetë. Megjithatë, ajo që të bën përshtypje menjëherë kur lexon Kuranin dhe vë re se çfarë thotë për parajsën, është fakti që Kurani mëson një parajsë alla Las-Vegas, me virgjëresha, verë, mjaltë, mish, fruta, etj. Unë nuk kuptoj pse kritikojnë muslimanët shoqëritë e shthurura kur Kurani mëson se parajsa do të jetë tamam si shtëpi publike (me një korrigjim të vogël se femrat atje nuk janë tamam virgjëresha). 

Lexoi vargjet e mëposhtme nga Kurani dhe gjykoni vetë:

Sura 52:17, 19, 20, 22,23

Ata të devotshmit janë në kopshte e në begati.
(U thuhet) Me të mirëhani e pini, për atë që vepruat mirë
Ata janë të mbështetur në koltukë të renditur dhe Ne u shoqëruam atyre hyri symëdha.
Ne atyre u shtojmë të mirat me pemë e me mish që ata e dëshirojnë.
Aty njëri-tjetrit ia zgjasim gotën, aty nuk ka fjalë të kota e as mëkat.

(Hyri do të thotë virgjëresha).

Sura 2:25

E, përgëzoi ata që besuan dhe bënë vepra të mira se ata do të jenë në Xhennete në të cilët rrjedhin lumenj. Saherë që u jepet ndonjë ushqim nga frutat e tij, ata thonë: "Ky është që me te u ushqyem edhe më parë". Ngase, u sillet ushqim i ngjashëm (vetëm në formë, e jo edhe në shije). Aty do të kenë ata bashkëshorte të pastra dhe aty do të jenë përgjithmonë.


Sura 4:55-57

Po disa prej tyre i besuan atij (Muhammedit), e disa e refuzuan. Për ta mjafton zjarri i xhehennemit.
Është e vërtetë se ata që mohuan argumentet Tona, do t'i hudhim në zjarr. Sa herë që u digjen lëkurat e tyre, Ne ndërrojmë lëkura të tjera që të shijojnë dënimin. All-llahu është i plotëfuqishëm, i drejtë.
Ata që besuan dhe bënë vepra të mira, Ne do t'i fusim në xhennet nën të cilin burojnë lumenj, ku do te jenë përgjithmonë. Aty kanë edhe bashkëshorte të pastra e hije të mrekullueshme.


Sura 47:15

Shembulli i Xhennetit, i cili u është premtuar atyre që janë ruajtur (të devotshëm) në të cilin ka lumenj me ujë për pije, lumenj mga qumështi me shije të paprishur, lumenj nga vera e shijshme për njerëz, lumenj nga mjalti i kulluar, ata kanë aty edhe gjithfarë lloj pemësh, kanë edhe falje nga Zoti i tyre (a është i njejtë) a si ai që është përgjithmonë në zjarr dhe u shuhet etja me ujë të valë që ua copëton zorrët e tyre?

Sura 5:90 (është mëkat në tokë të pish verë, por në parajsë Sura më lart thotë se do ketë lumenj alkoli ).

O ju që besuat, s'ka dyshim se vera, bixhozi, idhujt dhe hedhja e shigjetës (për fall) janë vepra të ndyta nga shejtani. Pra, largohuni prej tyre që të jeni të shpëtuar.

Sura 78:31-34

S'ka dyshim se të devotshmit kanë fitime të mëdha.
32. Kopshte e vreshta rrushi.
33. Edhe vasha të një moshe.
34. Edhe gota të mbushura plot verë.


Në qoftë se kjo është parajsa e Kuranit, nuk e kuptoj çkanë muslimanët kurdër shthurjes në vendet perëndimore. Vendet perëndimore po shijojnë parajsën islamike tani!!!

E kuptojmë që këto thënie nuk zënë vend mirë me mjaft muslimanë por ky artikull nuk ka qëllim të ofendojë askënd. Lexoni edhe një herë vargjet nga Kurani të cituara këtu. Çfarë kemi egzagjiruar atëherë?

Ideja e Muhamedit për parajsën është ideja dhe ëndërra e çdo mëkatari dhe njeriu të shthurur këtu në Tokë. Kjo duket qartë në kontradiktat e mësimeve në këtë pikë. Sipas Kuranit është mëkat që të pish verë (alkol), por në parajsë ka lumenj me verëra. Sipas Kuranit nuk mund të martohesh me më shumë se katër gra, por në parajsë ka bukuroshe me shumicë. Si shpjegohet që ato gjëra që këtu janë mëkat, në parajsë qënkan të mira?

Kuptohet që Muhamedi duhet të shkruante diçka për parajsën sepse do konkuronte me Biblën, por ideja e tij për të është mjaft e shthurur. Si shpjegohet që ai nuk tregon asgjë tjetër rreth parajsës, përveç trillimeve përrallore të virgjëreshave? Sipas Muhamedit qëndra e vëmendjes në parajsë janë njerëzit, jo Perëndia! Allah-u që qënka i mëshirshëm, hirplotë, etj, etj, nuk e meriton që të adhurohet në parajsë? 

Sipas Biblës njerëzit u krijuan për lavdinë e Perëndisë, dhe në parajsë të shpëtuarit lavdërojnë dhe adhurojnë Perëndinë për atë që Ai është dhe çdo gjë që ka bërë.

Parajsa islamike nuk ka asgjë hyjnore. Çdo gjë është tokësore dhe për më tepër e shthurur. Kur dishepujt e pyetën Jezusin se si do funksiononte martesa në parajsë ai u përgjigj:


Marku 12:24,25

Jezusi, duke u përgjigjur, tha atyre: ``A nuk është pikërisht për këtë që jeni në gabim, sepse nuk i njihni as shkrimet as pushtetin e Perëndisë? 
Sepse kur njerëzit do të ringjallen së vdekuri, as do të martohen as do të martojnë, por do të jenë si engjëjt në qiell.

Pra, sipas Jezusit, ata që mendojnë se në parajsë do të ketë seks apo martesë nuk njohin as shkrimet as pushtetin e Perëndisë. Muhamedi është personifikim i këtij vargu.

Po si shpjegohet që Muhamedi të japë një përshkrim të tillë për parajsën. Po të shikojmë jetën e tij, nuk do shumë mend të kuptosh pse. Ai ishte një manjak seksual. 


Siç e kemi theksuar në artikuj të tjerë faktet flasin qartë për këtë gjë:

1. Ai martohet me një vajzë 6 vjeçare kur vetë ishte 51 vjeç.
2. Ai lakmon gruan e birit të tij të adoptuar, i cili e divorcon gruan që Muhamedi të martohet me të.
3. Ai kapet në flagrancë në akt, nga gruaja e tij Hafsa me shërbëtoren e saj Marija.

Meqënëse kemi folur në hollësi për pikën e parë në artikullin Ç'mund të thoni për akuzat ndaj Muhamedit si pedofil, tani do të shohim në hollësi dy pikat e tjera.

Marija ishte një nga shërbëtoret e njërës prej grave të Muhamedit. Muhamedi u kap në flagrancë nga gruaja e tij Hafsa, dhe kjo gjë solli mjaft zemërim në shtëpinë e tij, derisa u desh ndërhyrja e Allah-ut për ta zgjidhur këtë situatë. Kjo histori është rregjistruar me hollësi në Hadith nga Omari. Ai sqaron arysen pse u dha ky varg në Kuran:

Sura 66:4

Nëse ju të dyja pendoheni te All-llahu (është më mirë për ju), sepse zemrat tuaja tanimë kanë rrëshqitur, e nëse bashkëveproni kundër tij, ta dini se All-llahu është Ai mbrojtës i tij si dhe Xhibrili dhe besimtarët e ndershëm; e kur është kështu, edhe engjëjt i dalin në ndihmë.

Ato të dyja për të cilën flitet në vargun më lart janë Hafsa dhe Aisha, dy nga gratë e Muhamedit, të cilat shkaktuan aq shumë debat kur ndodhi kjo gjë, saqë Muhamedi mendoi ti divorcojë të gjitha gratë.

Kjo histori është rregjistruar në këtë vend në Hadith Bukhari Volumi 3, Libri 43, Numër 648:

Për shkak të hollësive në këtë histori po japim një përmbledhje të saj, ju mund të klikoni në lidhjen lart e ta lexoni vetë fjalë për fjalë. Ajo që ndodhi shkon pak a shumë si më poshtë. Hafsa ishte një nga gratë e Muhamedit, bijë e Omarit. Një ditë Muhamedi shkon tek shtëpia e saj dhe shikon shërbëtoren e saj Marija dhe i pëlqen shumë. Prandaj, dërgon gruan e tij Hafsa tek shtëpia e të atit duke i thënë se ai e priste. Ajo niset për në shtëpinë e të atit, dhe kur vori vesh se ai nuk e kishte kërkuar, kthehet në shtëpi më shpejt sesa Muhamedi e priste dhe e gjen ate në shtrat me Marijen. Ajo fillon të ulërasë dhe të bëjë skandal para një skene të tillë duke harruar se po fliste me profetin e Allah-ut. Muhamedi mundohet ta qetësojë duke i premtuar se nuk do të bjerë më në shtrat me të dhe i kërkon asaj ta mbajë sekret këtë incident. Megjithatë, ajo se mban dot të fshehtë këtë gjë dhe ia tregon ngjarjen gruas me të re të profetit, Aishes, e cila kthehet kundër Muhamedit. Prandaj, Omari shpjegon se Allah-u i dha Muhamedit ajetin 4 tek Sura 66 (lexojeni më lart). Aisha kishte parë shumë zbulesa të tilla të Allah-ut që i vinin në ndihmë Muhamedit sa herë që bënte diçka që kërkonte ndërhyrje nga lart, prandaj ajo thotë:

Volumi 7, Libri 62, Numër 48: 

O Apostull i Allah-ut! Po shikoj sesi Zoti yt nxiton të të plotësojë dëshirat ty.

Muhamedi u nxeh aq shumë nga rrebelimi i Hafsa-se dhe Aishes saqë mendoi ti divorcojë të gjitha gratë. Omari, i ati i Hafsa-se shkon tek e bija dhe e qorton atë për qëndrimin rrebel ndaj profetit, dhe pastaj shkon tek profeti për të marrë mendimin e tij se cfarë kishte ndër mend të bënte. Më në fund Muhamedi vendosi të mos i divorconte gratë, por ti ndëshkonte duke mos hyrë tek ato për një muaj. Pas kësaj Muhamedi merr një zbulesë tjetër nga Allah-u që gjendet tek Sura 66:1-5:

O ti pejgamber (o ti, që të është sjellë kumtesa nga qielli),pse ia ndalon vetes atë që All-llahu ta lejoi? A kërkon me të pajtimin e grave tuaja? All-llahu është mëkatfalës, mëshirues. 2. All-llahu u ka përcaktuar juve zgjidhjen e betimeve tuaja; All-llahu është kujdestari juaj; Ai është i gjithdijshmi, i urti. 3. (Përkujto) kur Pejgamberi ndonjerës prej grave të veta i kumtoi fshehurazi një lajm, e kur ajo tregoi atë (lajm), e All-llahu (Pejgamberit) i zbuloi atij për të (kallzimin e lajmit nga ajo grua), ai ia bëri (asaj) me dije një pjesë të tregimit, kurse për pjesën tjetër heshti. E kur ai (pejgamberi) e njohtoi atë (gruan) me atë (që i kishte treguar), ajo tha: "E kush të tregoi ty këtë?" Ai tha: "Më tregoi i gjithdijshmi, njohësi i të fshehtave!" 4. Nëse ju të dyja pendoheni te All-llahu (është më mirë për ju), sepse zemrat tuaja tanimë kanë rrëshqitur, e nëse bashkëveproni kundër tij, ta dini se All-llahu është Ai mbrojtës i tij si dhe Xhibrili dhe besimtarët e ndershëm; e kur është kështu, edhe engjëjt i dalin në ndihmë. 5. Nëse ai u ka lëshuar juve, është detyrë e Zotit të tij t'i bëjë atij zëvendsim me gra edhe më të mira se ju; muslimane, besimtare, respektuese, penduese, adhuruese, emigruese që kanë qenë të martuara ose virgjëresha.

A ka më mirë se kaq? Allah-u ndërhyn përsëri dhe i jep lirinë profetit të tij të plotësojë çdo dëshirë të mishit, madje edhe ti divorcojë të gjitha gratë nëse kështu dëshiron ai, dhe të marri gra të tjera edhe më të reja ose virgjëresha. 

Një incident tjetër, që përbën skandal në jetën e Muhamedit në fushën e moralit ka të bëjë me martesën e tij me gruan e djalit të tij të adoptuar Zainab.

Ky varg në Kuran shpjegon këtë parim:

Sura 33:4

All-llahu nuk krijoi dy zemra në gjoksin e asnjë njeriu e as nuk ua bëri gratë tuaja, prej të cilave largoheni me dhihar nëna tuaja, (duke krahasuar shpinën e gruas me atë të nënës), e as nuk ua bëri djem tuaj të adoptuarit tuaj (fëmijët e tjetërkujt që i adoptoni si të juaj). Këto janë vetëm thënie tuaja që i shqiptoni me gojët tuaja, e All-llahu e thotë atë që është realitet, dhe Ai udhëzon në rrugën e drejtë.

Pra, sipas këtij vargu bijtë e adoptuar nuk mund të trajtohen si bijtë e lindur. Përpara zbulesës së Kuranit dhe Muhamedit, adoptimi ishte praktikë e njohur midis arabëve. Bijtë e adoptuar kishin të njëjtat të drejta si bijtë e lindur. Kjo do të thotë që edhe në trashëgimi ata merrnin pjesën që u takonte sikur të kishin lindur në atë familje. Me shfaqjen e Sura 33:4, bijtë e adoptuar nuk mund të trajtoheshin më si bij te lindur. Sipas botuesish të ndryshëm islamike, Muhamedi për të provuar këtë mësim të ri të shpallur nga Allah-u, u martua me ish gruan e birit të tij të adoptuar, për të treguar se bijtë e adoptuar nuk janë si bijtë e lindur. 


Vargu më poshtë është vula që Allah-u i jep Muhamedit për tu martuar me ish gruan e birit të tij të adoptuar. 

Sura 33:37,38

(Përkujto) Kur i the atij që All-llahu e kishte shpërblyer (me besim) e edhe ti i pate bërë mirë: "Mbaje bashkëshorten tënde dhe kij frikë na All-llahu!", e ti e mbaje fshehtë në veten tënde atë që All-llahu do ta zbulojë dhe u frikësohesh njerëzve, por më e drejtë është që t'i frikësohesh All-llahut. E pasi që Zejdi e kishte vendosur atë që kishte menduar ndaj saj, Ne ta kurorëzuam ty atë, e për të mos pasur besimtarët vështirësi (mëkat) në martesë me gratë e të adoptuarëve të tyre, kur ata heqin dorë prej tyre. E vendimi i All-llahut është kryer. 38. Pejgamberit nuk i përket kurrnjë qortim për atë që All-llahu e ngarkoi me të. Ky ishte ligj, i All-llahut edhe ndër ata që ishin më parë, e urdhëri i All-llahut është vendim i kryer.

Versionet e historisë se si ndodhi kjo gjë tamam janë të ndryshme. Sipas shumicës së besimtarëve islamike, ajo që ndodhi ishte se Zejdi (biri i adoptuar i Muhamedit) shkoi vetë tek Muhamedi dhe i tha atij se do të divorconte gruan e tij që Muhamedi të martohej me të, dhe sipas tyre megjithë insistimin e Zejdit, Muhamedi nuk dëshironte një gjë të tillë, por meqënëse ai e bëri këtë gjë, pra divorcoi gruan e tij, atëherë pas kohës së caktuar nga ndarja e burrit, Muhamedi u martua me atë. Disa burime të tjera thonë se ngjarja ndodhi ndryshe; Muhamedi shkoi tek shtëpia e Zejdit dhe ai nuk ishte aty, por gruaja e tij Zainab ishte në shtëpi. Muhamedi e pëlqeu atë dhe kjo rezultoi në divorcin e Zejdit me gruan e tij dhe martesën e Muhamedit me Zainab.

Pararësisht se cili nga këto versione është i saktë, disa gjëra duhen theksuar. Edhe sikur të ishte ngulmimi i Zejdit që të divorconte gruan e tij, Muhamedi duke qënë profet, nuk duhet të ishte martuar kurrë me të, thjesht për shkak të dukjes. Siç kemi theksuar në artikuj të tjerë, një profet është profet për të gjitha kohërat dhe për të gjithë njerëzit, prandaj nëse ai ishte profet i Zotit të vërtetë, duhet ta kishte ditur se një gjë e tillë, nuk duket mirë në sy të njerëzve, edhe në qoftë se ishte normale për kulturën arabe. 

Pra çfarëdo që të ketë qënë historia e vërtetë, Muhamedi është me faj, aq më tepër nëse është vërtetë ai shkaku që Zejdi divorcoi gruan e tij. Kjo do të shpjegonte edhe faktin pse Allah-u i dha Muhamedit vargun (Sura 33:4) që tregon se bijtë e adoptuar nuk janë si bijtë e lindur, që do të thotë se babai ka të drejtë të martohet me gruan e birit të tij të adoptuar nëse ai e divorcon atë.

Megjithëse versioni se si ndodhi tamam kjo histori nuk dihet tamam, siç thotë populli Ku ka zë, sështë pa gjë, dhe në rastin e Muhamedit, nuk kemi të bëjmë me një apo dy zëra, por me një trumpetë që buçon ditë e natë, historira mbi jetën e Muhamedit si një manjak seksual dhe njeri i shthurur.

Vrasim mendjen, pse të mos lejojë vallë Allah-u adoptimin? Pse të mos trajtohen fëmijët e adoptuar si fëmijët e lindur? A ka gjë më të mire sesa ti japësh mundësi një jetimi të rritet në një familje normale dhe të trajtohet si gjithë të tjerët? Po pse a mos është vallë faji i fëmijës që është jetim? Atëherë çfarë ka Allah-u kundër kësaj?

Ka dy arsye (për mendimin tonë) pse në Kuran ndodhet një ligj i tillë. 

Arsyeja e parë, është sepse Muhamedi shpiku një varg të tillë gjoja si nga Allah-u për ti mbyllur gojën të gjithë atyre që qortuan sjelljen e tij për këtë martesë të dyshimtë. Le të mos harrojmë se faktet janë të pafund kur Muhamedi shpikte vargje gjoja nga Allah-u sa herë që i kishte punët pisk.

Së dyti, kjo është një situatë që djalli vetë e solli dhe shfrytëzoi në jetën e Muhamedit, për tiu kundërvënë fjalës së Zotit Biblës dhe doktrinës së mësuar aty në lidhje me adoptimin.

Sipas Biblës të gjithë ata që pranojnë Jezusin, bëhen bij të Perëndisë, pra adoptohen nga Perëndia si bij të Tij.

Gjoni 1:12,13

por të gjithë atyre që e pranuan, ai u dha pushtetin të bëhen bij të Perëndisë, atyre që besojnë në emrin e tij, 
të cilët nuk janë lindur nga gjaku, as nga vullneti i mishit, as nga vullneti i burrit, por janë lindur nga Perëndia.

Romakët 8:15-17

Sepse ju nuk keni marrë një frymë robërie, që të keni përsëri frikë, po keni marrë frymën e birërisë, me anë të së cilës ne thërrasim: ``Aba, o Atë!``. 
Vetë Fryma i dëshmon frymës sonë se ne jemi bij të Perëndisë. 
Dhe nëse jemi bij, jemi dhe trashëgimtarë, trashëgimtarë të Perëndisë dhe bashkëtrashëgimtarë të Krishtit, nëse vuajmë më të dhe lavdohemi me të.

Si doli keq djallit me këtë mësim në Kuran! Së pari mbulon shthurjen e Muhamedit dhe së dyti mëson njerëzit se ska mundësi po të pranojmë Jezusin të bëhemi bij të Perëndisë, apo të trajtohemi si bij të vërtetë të Tij.

Çfarë arsye tjetër mund të gjejmë në një urdhërim të tillë që të ndalojë adoptimin? E lëmë në dorë të lexuesve të gjykojnë vetë për një njeri të tillë si Muhamedi, por le të theksojmë se faktet flasin qartë për shthurjen e tij, që nga martesa me një fëmijë 6 vjeçare, kapja në flagrancë në akt, martesa me gruan e birit të adoptuar, dhe ëndërrimi për parajsë alla Las-Vegas me virgjëresha që jane në dispozicion ditë e natë ndërkohë që burrat rrinë shtrirë në kolltukë dhe shijojnë mjaltin e parajsës.

A mund ti besojmë një njeriu të tillë si një profet, që të na tregojë të vërtetën për Jezus Krishtin? Jezusi nuk bëri asnjë mëkat. Të gjithë ata që e akuzuan pranuan se nuk gjenin dot asnjë faj në jetën e Tij. A do të lejojmë një imoral, epileptik, cub, kriminel, etj, etj të na thotë se Jezusi nuk vdiq në kryq për mëkatet e njerëzimit? A do të lejojmë Muhamedin të na tregojë se ne nuk mund të bëhemi bij të Perëndisë duke pranuar Jezusin? Këtë e kemi vetë në dorë. Lutja jonë është që nëse ju ende nuk keni pranuar Jezusin në jetën tuaj, të bëni këtë gjë sot. Zoti ju bekoftë.

----------


## besi84

> Sipas Biblës shpëtimi nuk është meritë e jona, por një dhuratë e Perëndisë (Efesianëve 2:8,9), por sipas Kuranit, veprat tona kontribuojnë për parajsën,


Cila te duket me e drejte ty o krishterprizren???

----------


## krishterprizren

Bibla na thot jo nga veprat qe te mos mburet askush por nga hiri 

 Jezusi vdiq ne kryq si nje Kurban per mekatet e njerzimit dhe u ringjall ne diten e 3 
eshte hiri i perendise se veprat e njeriut jan shum te keqija zoti eshte i shenjete dhe nuk te pranon qofte edhe me nje mekat shume te vogel kete shume mire e dime te gjith se Adami u perzu nga parajsa vetem per nje mekat te thjeshte se hengeri nga molla e ndaluar por meqe eshte i mire plotHIR ai i dha nje shanse njeriut duke i thene fara e gruas do te shtyp koken tende o satan vargjet e para flasin per kete 

  zanafilla 2 15-17 
15 Zoti Perëndi e mori pra njeriun dhe e futi në kopshtin e Edenit, me qëllim që ta punonte dhe ta ruante.

16 Dhe Zoti Perëndi e urdhëroi njeriun duke i thënë: "Ha bile lirisht nga çdo pemë e kopshtit;

17 por mos ha nga pema e njohjes të së mirës dhe të së keqes, sepse ditën që do të hash prej saj ke për të vdekur me siguri".


Gjoni 14:6

sepse Perendia e deshti aq shume boten sa qe dha birin e tij te vetemlindur qe kush do qe te besoj ne te te ket jeten e perjetshme 

KLM

----------


## besi84

Tashe nuk po kuptoj ishte Jezusi ai qe u ''vetlinde'' apo kishte dikushe tjeter qe e lindi ate ???
Ishte Jezusi ai qe e ''deboi'' Ademin a.s nga parajsa ???

----------


## eldonel

Gjoni 14:6

sepse Perendia e deshti aq shume boten sa qe dha birin e tij te vetemlindur qe kush do qe te besoj ne te te ket jeten e perjetshme 

KLM[/QUOTE]

Tani kush a biri kush Perendia sipas jush e kuptoni ju sepse dyte nuk eshte aspak llogjike kjo vet baba vet biri . Une me te vertet nuk e kuptoj si ju pranon llogjika juve ?

"Mesia duhet të mbretërojë derisa t’i nënshtrojë të gjithë armiqtë e tij. Si armik të fundit do të asgjësojë vdekjen, sepse në Shkrimin e Shenjtë thuhet: Perëndia i ka nënshtruar gjithçka. Tani është e qartë se fjala “gjithçka” nuk përfshinë Atë që i nënshtroi të gjitha këto. E kur Biri i Perëndisë të ketë nënshtruar gjithçka, atëherë ai vetë do ti nënshtrohet Atij që e emëroi Zot të të gjithave. Atëherë Perëndia do të jetë i vetmi Zot: do të sundojë drejpërdrejt mbi të gjitha." (Letra e parë drejtuar Bashkësisë së Korintit 15:25-28) [1]

Është ky një fragment biblik rrallë i cituar por siç vëreni edhe vetë, flet shumë. Sikur edhe të mos ekzistonte asnjë argument tjetër në Bibël që do të kundërshtonte hyjnyeshmërinë e Jezusit kjo do të mjaftonte. Nga vargjet e cituara më lartë mund të nxirren disa përfundime:



1.    Jezusi nuk kishte kurrfarë fuqie apo pushteti por Ati ia kishte dhënë këtë në një kohë të caktuar.

2.    Misioni i tij është i përkohshëm sepse do të vinte koha e përmbushjes së misionit të tij dhe atëherë edhe vetë Jezusi ‘do ti nënshtrohet Atij që e emëroi Zot (sundimtar) të të gjithave’

3.    Pas kësaj Jezusi do të kthehet në gjendjen e mëparshme kur nuk kishte kurrfarë fuqie dhe Perëndia – Ati ‘do të jetë i vetmi Zot: do të sundojë drejtpërdrejtë mbi të gjitha’.



As që ka nevojë për të sqaruar se dikush që i është dhënë pushteti pasi që nuk e ka pasur vetë nuk mund të jetë Perëndi. Dikush i cili pasi të përmbushë misionin e tij do ti nënshtrohet Zotit nuk mund të jetë Perëndi. Dhe fragmenti na e bën të qartë se Jezusi kurrsesi nuk mund të jetë Zot pasi që pas përmbushjes së misionit të Krishtit, Perëndia-Ati do të jetë i vetmi Zot.

----------


## bakudr

> Sipas Biblës shpëtimi nuk është meritë e jona, por një dhuratë e Perëndisë (Efesianëve 2:8,9), por sipas Kuranit, veprat tona kontribuojnë për parajsën, prandaj nëse një njeri po mundohet shumë për të shkuar atje, atëherë do ishte mirë që ta dinte se çfarë do të kishte në parajsë.


Kjo nuk eshte e vertete: sipas fese islame asnje njeri nuk futet dot ne parajse me veprat e tyre, ne parajse hyhet vetem me meshiren e zotit.

Feja e krishtere ndryshe nga feja islame nuk e ka te qarte se si eshte parajsa, nuk e dijne se c'fare ka ne parajse. Te pakten nuk ka ngelur gje nga dija qe ka zbritur ne librat e shpallur ne fillim.

Ti nqs je i krishtere ne fillim ben mire te mesosh fene tende. Ti nderkohe qe nuk njeh fene tende (te pakten meqe e ke emrin krishter duket se je i krishtere), nuk ke pse vjen dhe jep mesim se c'fare thote feja islame.

Pyejtja ime ne fushe te burrave eshte: Cili do te jete ushqimi i pare qe besimtaret do te hane kur te hyjne ne parajse???? 

Ja ta shohim sa mire e njohin fene te krishteret!!!

----------


## bakudr

> Gjatë gjithë Kuranit është mjaft e qartë se ata që nuk ndjekin rrugën e Allahut do të përfundojnë në ferr dhe ata që ndjekin rrugën e Allahut edhe mund të përfundojnë në parajsë. Themi edhe mund, sepse Kurani nuk ka një rrugë të përcaktuar shpëtimi, por një çorbë porosish dhe urdhërimesh. Askush nuk mund ta dijë me siguri sipas Kuranit nëse do të shkojë në parajsë, megjithatë për ata që do të shkojnë shpërblimet janë jo të pakta.
> 
> Është interesante të shikosh çfarë predikojnë fe të ndryshme në lidhje me parajsën. 
> 
> *Bibla jep një përshkrim të hollësishëm të parajsës.* 
> 
> Sipas Biblës Zoti i tregoi shumë prej profetëve detaje të parajses, dhe disa prej tyre patën vegime në lidhje me parajsën dhe shkruan ato që panë atje, në mënyrë që besimtarët të dinë se si do ta kalojnë përjetësinë.


Une personalisht pershkrimin e parajses ja kam pyetur shume liderave fetare te denominacioneve te ndryshme te krishtere per pershkrimin e parajses dhe nuk jane pergjigjur qarte, a thua se dyshojne ne egzistencen e parajses. 

Sa per cifutet te cilet bazohen ne Testamentin e Vjeter ata nuk besojne fare ne parajse, nuk besojne fare ne jeten tjeter. Keto pershkrimet e parajses si jane sipas bibles , a mund te na e shpjegosh? 

Se pari dua te mesoj se c'fare thote bibla ne lidhje me kete, 

dhe se dyti do te uroja te kerkoje pak me shume se c'fare premtimesh jep feja islame rreth parajses dhe pse i shikon keto si corbe porosish keshillat e Kuranit.

Nderkohe pyejtja ime akoma pret pergjigje: Ushqimi i pare qe besimtaret do te hane kur te hyjne ne parajse!!!

----------


## krishterprizren

> Gjoni 14:6
> 
> sepse Perendia e deshti aq shume boten sa qe dha birin e tij te vetemlindur qe kush do qe te besoj ne te te ket jeten e perjetshme 
> 
> KLM


[/QUOTE]


eshte e veshtire te kuptohet e verteta askush nuk mundet te dij driten nese nuk sheh e nese sheh e njef shume mire erresiren i dashur e i nderuar 

*ATI 
BIRI 
SHPIRTI I SHENJT 

JAN NJE 
MOS E MERRNI  1+1+1 = 3

POR 1 X 1 X 1 = 1* 
KERKO NGA ZOTI TE VERTETEN AI DO TE PERGJIGJET NESE BESON SE AI EKZISTON 

EDHE UJI MUND TE JET 
UJ = AKULL = AVULL POR ESHTE NJE FORMUL *H2O*

----------


## krishterprizren

> Une personalisht pershkrimin e parajses ja kam pyetur shume liderave fetare te denominacioneve te ndryshme te krishtere per pershkrimin e parajses dhe nuk jane pergjigjur qarte, a thua se dyshojne ne egzistencen e parajses. 
> 
> Sa per cifutet te cilet bazohen ne Testamentin e Vjeter ata nuk besojne fare ne parajse, nuk besojne fare ne jeten tjeter. Keto pershkrimet e parajses si jane sipas bibles , a mund te na e shpjegosh? 
> 
> Se pari dua te mesoj se c'fare thote bibla ne lidhje me kete, 
> 
> dhe se dyti do te uroja te kerkoje pak me shume se c'fare premtimesh jep feja islame rreth parajses dhe pse i shikon keto si corbe porosish keshillat e Kuranit.
> 
> Nderkohe pyejtja ime akoma pret pergjigje: Ushqimi i pare qe besimtaret do te hane kur te hyjne ne parajse!!!



*LIDHUR ME KETE TEME KA MJAFT SHEMBUJ SE QKA NA MESON FJALA E PERENDISE PER PARAJSEN XHENETIN POR JO ALLA LAS VEGAS SI NE SHTEPIN PUBLIKE 
POR DO TE JETOJM SI ENGJUJ BILE NUK DO TE KEMI AS GJINI 
KA SHUM DALLIME BIBLA DHE KURANI 
FLM PER PYETJEN 
POR TI THUA SE E KE PYETUR NDONJE QE NJEF BIBLEN MIRE NUK BESOJ SE TE PAKTEN BIBLA KA SHUM E SHUME VENDE SE KU NA REGON SE QKA NE PARAJS POR ME MIRE LEXOJE MERE NJE HER NE DORE BIBLEN EDHE ZOTI DO TE FLET VET PER TE VERTETEN*

----------


## bakudr

> *LIDHUR ME KETE TEME KA MJAFT SHEMBUJ SE QKA NA MESON FJALA E PERENDISE PER PARAJSEN XHENETIN POR JO ALLA LAS VEGAS SI NE SHTEPIN PUBLIKE 
> POR DO TE JETOJM SI ENGJUJ BILE NUK DO TE KEMI AS GJINI 
> KA SHUM DALLIME BIBLA DHE KURANI 
> FLM PER PYETJEN 
> POR TI THUA SE E KE PYETUR NDONJE QE NJEF BIBLEN MIRE NUK BESOJ SE TE PAKTEN BIBLA KA SHUM E SHUME VENDE SE KU NA REGON SE QKA NE PARAJS POR ME MIRE LEXOJE MERE NJE HER NE DORE BIBLEN EDHE ZOTI DO TE FLET VET PER TE VERTETEN*


Feja islame kur shpjegon parajsen nuk permend seksin permend shume mrekulli qe njeriu nuk do te ngopet, permend rehatine atje. Per kete mund te gjej nje shkrim dhe ta sjell. Permenden edhe bashkeshort dhe bashkeshorte te hijshme qe do te jetojne bashke me pallate prej qelqi ku nen pallate do te kalojne lumenj. 

*KA SHUM DALLIME BIBLA DHE KURANI* 

Ku e bazon se nuk do te kene njerezit gjini ne parajse? Ku permendet kjo ne Bibel? *Adami dhe Eva ishin burre e grua kur ishin ne parajse para se te nxirreshin qe atje.*

Ka shume shume ndryshime, por ndersa ke sjelle kaq shume pershkrime sipas kuranit pse nuk shton edhe dy tre nga bibla.

Une nuk kam qellim qe te sulmoj pershkrimet e parajses ne Bibel, kjo nuk eshte llogjike, por po te pyes ty se sa i qarte eshte ky shpjegim ne bibel. 
*A do te hane njerezit ne parajse?* Sipas asaj qe po thua, qe njerezit do te jene si engjej, nuk i takon qe do hane pasi engjejt nuk hane. A e kam drejte? Apo do te jene si engjej dhe do te hane?

----------


## mesia4ever

Sipas islamit e vetmja menyre e sigurte qe ta arrijme shpetimin eshte qe te vdesim ne xhihad. Muhamedi dhe khalifet e pare vet nuk e kane ditur se a do te shpetojne apo jo

----------


## krishterprizren

> Sipas islamit e vetmja menyre e sigurte qe ta arrijme shpetimin eshte qe te vdesim ne xhihad. Muhamedi dhe khalifet e pare vet nuk e kane ditur se a do te shpetojne apo jo




*ashtu eshte sipas disa haditheve as Muhamedi nuk e ka pas te sigurte se a do te shpetoj ka thene vete nuk e di se a do te jem ne nje kopesht me lula apo ne nje furre me zjar eeee pralla shpellash ama*

----------


## ^AngeL^

me thene te drejten,tema shume e gjate 2 rrjeshtat e pare kame lexu,sepse too much.

tani une qe jam Ateiste,por nuk i kam bere askujt keq. 
do te shkoj ne parajse apo jo?

----------


## krishterprizren

> me thene te drejten,tema shume e gjate 2 rrjeshtat e pare kame lexu,sepse too much.
> 
> tani une qe jam Ateiste,por nuk i kam bere askujt keq. 
> do te shkoj ne parajse apo jo?



ti angel qe je ateiste ka edhe per ty nje shpetim mjafton te besosh qe Jezusi vdiq per ty per mekatet e tua dhe Ai do te merr te gjitha mekatet ,
 sa do qe te jesh e mire ne bote ,nuk ka njeri pa mekat

----------


## eldonel

> Sipas islamit e vetmja menyre e sigurte qe ta arrijme shpetimin eshte qe te vdesim ne xhihad. Muhamedi dhe khalifet e pare vet nuk e kane ditur se a do te shpetojne apo jo


ja fute kot ketu a , 10 prej sahabve  pra shokeve te pejgamberit a.s kane qene te pergezuar me xhenet andaj lexo pak me shum , keshill

----------


## ^AngeL^

> ti angel qe je ateiste ka edhe per ty nje shpetim mjafton te besosh qe Jezusi vdiq per ty per mekatet e tua dhe Ai do te merr te gjitha mekatet ,
>  sa do qe te jesh e mire ne bote ,nuk ka njeri pa mekat


jo jo nuk kam bere mekate une. ato qe kam bere une jam mekate te vogla [nuk meren parasysh]. ndonje te madh,meqe do mi mari Jezusi po bej ndonje te pa bere.
nga burgu a me nxjere Jezusi apo do te ngelem mrena po me vajti mendja keq per ndoj mekat?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## besi84

> Tashe nuk po kuptoj ishte Jezusi ai qe u ''vetlinde'' apo kishte dikushe tjeter qe e lindi ate ???
> Ishte Jezusi ai qe e ''deboi'' Ademin a.s nga parajsa ???


o mesia4ever me shoke keni pergjigjeje ne pytjen qe bera.Se kam deshire te di te ''vertetat'' e juaja.

----------


## bakudr

> Sipas islamit e vetmja menyre e sigurte qe ta arrijme shpetimin eshte qe te vdesim ne xhihad. Muhamedi dhe khalifet e pare vet nuk e kane ditur se a do te shpetojne apo jo


e para: kjo nuk eshte e vertete. e dyta: shiko pak kuptimin e xhihadit.
xhihad do te thote perpjekje.

Xhihad nuk eshte te vrasesh besimtaret e besimeve te tjera. Ne vendet ku islami ka ardhur kane vazhduar jeten edhe besimet e tjera dhe e kane ruajtur larmine fetare. kurse ne vendet e krishtera ka lindur semitizmi, shtypja e cifuteve, shtypja e te krishtereve ortodokse nga katoliket, shtypja e katolikeve nga ortodokset.

Angel--- kujdes se mos te genjejne. Se keto kane patur disa gjygje inkuizicioni dikur.

----------


## bakudr

> *ashtu eshte sipas disa haditheve as Muhamedi nuk e ka pas te sigurte se a do te shpetoj ka thene vete nuk e di se a do te jem ne nje kopesht me lula apo ne nje furre me zjar eeee pralla shpellash ama*


Jo nuk eshte ashtu sipas haditheve. Ate nuk e ka thene. 
Edhe kur ka bere shume adhurim, e kane pyetur: "Edhe ti qe je i shpetuar adhuron kaq shume?" (dhe adhurimi i tij ka qene duke rene me fytyre ne toke sic ka pas qene falur Jezusi dhe Moisiu) Ai ka thene: "A nuk me ben kjo mua te jem rob falenderues?"

Nje peyjtje per te krishteret, edhe per muslimanet, per te gjithe besimtaret: *Kush ka qene profeti qe ka pasur agjerimin me te bukur dhe adhurimin me te bukur?*

Le te flasim pak besim, fe. 
Lodhuni pak Besi, Mesia dhe Krishterprizren.

----------


## eldonel

> Jo nuk eshte ashtu sipas haditheve. Ate nuk e ka thene. 
> Edhe kur ka bere shume adhurim, e kane pyetur: "Edhe ti qe je i shpetuar adhuron kaq shume?" (dhe adhurimi i tij ka qene duke rene me fytyre ne toke sic ka pas qene falur Jezusi dhe Moisiu) Ai ka thene: "A nuk me ben kjo mua te jem rob falenderues?"
> 
> Nje peyjtje per te krishteret, edhe per muslimanet, per te gjithe besimtaret: *Kush ka qene profeti qe ka pasur agjerimin me te bukur dhe adhurimin me te bukur?*
> 
> Le te flasim pak besim, fe. 
> Lodhuni pak Besi, Mesia dhe Krishterprizren.


une mendoj se e ke fjalen per Dawudin a.s apo ai ka agjeruar nje dite po nje dite jo dhe per namaz ka falur 1\3 nates e ke fjalen per kete kurse tek namazi se cili me mir s di qa me te thene , e ke fjalen per Dawudin  a.s apo ke ?

----------

